# New england Large Scale 2011 Get Together



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

To all,
A few of us up here in the frozen Northeast came up with an idea last year on having a get together this summer. This will include open houses. Please click on the link below for more information.

http://www.tttrains.com/NELS2011

As more information becomes available the site will be updated.

Hope to see you there.
Regards,
LAO


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the way that site or add is set up, fast and easy. 
very nice.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's an update for the NELS2011 event in the NH, MA area.

Mainline Bridges has indicated that they will attend the event. 

Other manufacturers currently attending and presenting demonstrations are : Remote Control Systems of New England and Train-LI-USA A few others may also attend.

Bill, Liana and Drew Hewitt's - Southpark & Dogbark Garden Railway has also been added to Sunday's layouts that will be open. 

There are still spaces open for the operating session of Friday afternoon and we will have a large part of the new section open for Saturday's "bring your own equipment and operate session."

Lunch will be provided on Saturday for those that preregister. Preregistration is easy either online

www.tttrains.com/NELS2011 

or via mail 

www.tttrains.com/NELS2011/US%20Mail...20Form.pdf

If you are in the New England area the first week in June, we hope you can attend.

Stan Ames


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Next weekend we will host Large Scale New England 2011

The intent is for a stress free enjoyable weekend for Large Scale in New England. We hope all that attend will enjoy the event.
Friday afternoon/evening we will host an operating session on the SJR&P.

Saturday is a bring your trains and run day. We will subdivide as necessary the layout for DC, DCC, RC, and Live Steam. A no fee white elephant table for Large Scale items will also be available.



We now have 6 layouts open on Sunday for you to visit. Visitors are welcome on all 6 layouts during both the morning and afternoon sessions.


Bachmann Trains will attend on Saturday along with Remote Control Systems of New England and Train-LI-USA 
Mainline Bridges has just moved to Arizona and unfortunately will not be able to attend.

Note: we will hold the event rain or shine. Some rain may occur during the weekend but rain in New England can be very local and not stay for a long period. Most layouts will be running in light rain but may not run in heavy rain. If in doubt call. If you get no answer they likely are outside operating the layout.

For more information or to register for the event the event www page is at NELS2011.

Thanks
Stan Ames


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I ended up going.
Well who should show up!! 
Ray (Mr. Bachmann) was there with his new replacement GEORGE !! ( mini Mr Bachmann )









Now this George guy was smooth!!

He was running the Amtrack all by himself all over this vast layout!
He had no problems and was very polite.
Ray you better watch out he might take you're job! 
Got to see a lot of friends and met a lot of new ones.

Fun was had by all!
Sean


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Just wanted to see unshadowed faces!! sounds like a great get together

http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/4056/stanames2011052jpg1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank You Deb/Stan and Wes (et-al) for the chance to see your layouts.[/b]

On Sunday, it was my first visit to Wes's layout - [/b]
Clearly another "Overnite Success" that took 15 years to build.[/b]

Sunday's Host - Wes[/b]
Talking about just one of his current projects..[/b]
*







*





ALL I see are Spots...[/b]
Here is the visitor unloading yard.[/b]

*







*



*







*


Even a track Hel[/b]*ix*

*







*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now there are some cool rail stops. Later RJD


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

This past weekend we held our first Northeast Large Scale regional convention. With almost 90 registered for the 3 day event and over 60 at the Saturday "bring your train and run day" at our railway, it was quite a weekend. I have placed photos from Saturday and Sunday on flickr







Saturday – http://www.flickr.com/photos/239.../show/ 






Sunday – http://www.flickr.com/photos/239.../show/

As this was an experiment to determine the desire and need for an event in the Northeast, I am not sure what he sponsoring organizations follow-up plans are. We sent a survey out to all who attended which hopefully will help shape the future.

Stan Ames


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

GREAT thanks for sharing.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5799222499/

Larry, did you save any of those cookies for anyone else?


----------

